# /b/ Crashes PSN



## Sofos (Apr 27, 2011)

So apparently, /b/ is the culprit behind the Playstation Network's current not-being-up-ited-ness. Anon claims to not be behind it, but really, I mean






COME ON!!!

Discuss

(Wasnt sure on whether this should go in PCE or CEG)


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony issues warning after PlayStation Network attack - Video Games Blog Plugged In - Yahoo! Games

And apparently they've gotten private information for over 70 million people.
Because yeah, that'll show Sony.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony admits utter PSN failure: your personal data has been stolen

Could be this little ditty that's causing them to keep the network down


----------



## Origin (Apr 27, 2011)

Jesus.  I'll stick with Steam, thanks :9 but seriously, that's pretty fuckin' awful.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aaah Shit! Better check my bank account at some point.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 27, 2011)

4chan =/= Anon.

They'll deny it, but it was Anon. Has everything to do with GeoHot or whatever his name is getting in trouble for hacking his PS3.


----------



## slothrop (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad Sony tells people that there data has been stolen six days after the fact!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah pretty funny honestly... when they know they have personal information (including credit card information for those who made purchases over PSN), why the hell wouldn't they have appropriate security in place? Guess that's what the PS-fanboys get for always touting how PSN is free over XBL....


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah pretty funny honestly... when they know they have personal information (including credit card information for those who made purchases over PSN), why the hell wouldn't they have appropriate security in place? Guess that's what the PS-fanboys get for always touting how PSN is free over XBL....



Yea, the sad thing is I can't even login to delete my account now, but as soon as I can I'm deleting everything. Guess I'm going to have to shellout for identity theft protection now too.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony's handling of this situation has been pretty shitty. I also don't think they will ever prove that Geohot did this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Yea, the sad thing is I can't even login to delete my account now, but as soon as I can I'm deleting everything. Guess I'm going to have to shellout for identity theft protection now too.



Yeah that's pretty terrible, might want to put in a call NOW to your CC company (assuming you have used your CC on PSN) and give them a heads up that because of this you feel someone might be charging stuff to your card soon and see if they will issue you a new card.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 27, 2011)

GeoHot had nothing directly to do with this. It's people acting in response to Sony pressing charges against him.

Regardless "Anonymous" said they've ceased attacking (Ddosing) the PSN awhile ago. Anything about certain other "groups," who shall go unnamed, are irrelavent and without merit. Sony is keeping the system down until they can make it more secure.

*Plus, I think the credit card rumors are more fictional then factual. If you're worried just keep track of your banking and credit card info until this all blows over.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

when you guys are ready to buy your new XBOX's, add me 

Mindcrime8420


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah that's pretty terrible, might want to put in a call NOW to your CC company (assuming you have used your CC on PSN) and give them a heads up that because of this you feel someone might be charging stuff to your card soon and see if they will issue you a new card.





sell2792 said:


> GeoHot had nothing directly to do with this. It's people acting in response to Sony pressing charges against him.
> 
> Regardless "Anonymous" said they've ceased attacking (Ddosing) the PSN awhile ago. Anything about certain other "groups," who shall go unnamed, are irrelavent and without merit. Sony is keeping the system down until they can make it more secure.
> 
> *Plus, I think the credit card rumors are more fictional then factual. If you're worried just keep track of your banking and credit card info until this all blows over.



From all the articles I've seen, here is where your credit card information can be obtained:

If your credit card (on-file as is required by PSN when you setup your account) was used to make purchases on PSN, then they have your credit card number, but not the 3 digit verification code.

Regardless, it will take a while for them to earn my trust back enough for me to keep an active account and I don't game enough anymore for it to be worth it to me.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> when you guys are ready to buy your new XBOX's, add me
> 
> Mindcrime8420



I'm Morgotal, but I'm rarely on


----------



## thesimo (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony were using SSL encryption for their data transfer between the PS3 and the PSN, however what the hackers appear to have done is just picked up the data as it exists the SSL Tunnel.

I guess sony assumed the PS3's system was secure enough that they didnt need to protect the PSN traffic like that.

They also appear to have passwords in clear text which was dumb. has the file appeared on bit-torrent yet?


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 27, 2011)

quite honestly, Sony's handling this as best as anyone would or could have.

When the company that handles some of the information for Capital One and Best Buy's credit cards was hacked, they didn't automatically alert everyone. It took them a few days. They had to verify that there was actually a breech, and then inform their customers. 

I'm not really worried, at all. Just more phising scams in the junk folder.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't dream of switching over to an XBox regardless of all this. PSN is free, XBox live is not. Not to mention a whole list of other reasons, but I won't go on a fanboy rant.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2011)

I tend to dislike Sony, but these "hacker activist" groups are pure and utter bullshit. They're not helping their cause. The only thing they're accomplishing is making a shit ton of people mad at them.

Fuck them.


----------



## slothrop (Apr 27, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> GeoHot had nothing directly to do with this. It's people acting in response to Sony pressing charges against him.
> 
> Regardless "Anonymous" said they've ceased attacking (Ddosing) the PSN awhile ago. Anything about certain other "groups," who shall go unnamed, are irrelavent and without merit. Sony is keeping the system down until they can make it more secure.
> 
> *Plus, I think the credit card rumors are more fictional then factual. If you're worried just keep track of your banking and credit card info until this all blows over.


The main issue wasn't a DOS attack there was a downloadable exploit in which people could access the PS3 dev network and _potentially_ have access to customer information, once Sony realized they were compromised they shut down the PSN. 

Oh yeah, when you order something via PSN the CC information is transmitted in clear text over the internet, not good at all.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2011)

slothrop said:


> Oh yeah, when you order something via PSN the CC information is transmitted in clear text over the internet, not good at all.



Wow, epic fail!


----------



## Revan132 (Apr 27, 2011)

For all those who stated this security compromise as a 360 > PS3 issue; you are simply wrong. You are assuming nothing like this could happen to Xbox Live... who's to say the same people couldn't do it to their network? This has nothing to do with superiority, but rather just who got hacked before who.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 27, 2011)

slothrop said:


> Oh yeah, when you order something via PSN the CC information is transmitted in clear text over the internet, not good at all.


Where are you getting this tid bit of information from?


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 27, 2011)

The odds of me having my identity stolen out of all PSN users are low enough to not make me worry.

I'm not happy with Sony, though. I think they should've thought this out a lot more, in terms of the network's security, at least. The way they're handling it doesn't bother me outside of not being able to use PSN, but I'm going to remember how weakly they protected my information when the next generation of consoles comes out. They better make sweet, sweet love to my wallet if they want to keep this consumer.


----------



## slothrop (Apr 27, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Where are you getting this tid bit of information from?


A buddy mentioned this to me a while back so I tested it for myself on my home router(FreeBSD machine) capturing packets. The PSN store UI gives you no indication if it's encrypted or decrypted like a browser does. I would hope they fix this.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol @ the select few justifying that it's ok that the PSN got hacked. (AGAIN)


----------



## Korngod (Apr 27, 2011)

Apparently Xbox Live may be next..

Xbox Live security alert follows PlayStation Network hack | Technology | guardian.co.uk


This is just fucked, what is the point to all of this?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

Its clear that this wasn't Anon, they don't go after any data, they just do DDOS attacks. It&#8217;s also clear that whoever did this took advantage of Anon&#8217;s recent attacks.


I have to hand it to them(the hackers), they must have thought this through, but didn&#8217;t realize it was too obvious.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

Korngod said:


> Apparently Xbox Live may be next..
> 
> Xbox Live security alert follows PlayStation Network hack | Technology | guardian.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
the miniscule problem they've reported appears to be fucking with the black ops haters still on MW2 


bogus either way


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> the miniscule problem they've reported appears to be fucking with the black ops haters still on MW2
> 
> 
> bogus either way



Its not bogus, its just been happening for a really long time.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 27, 2011)

PSN has been up and running for a few years now, with no other real problem like this.

When something like that starts, so does the hacker bullshit. Which means there are attacks of all kinds from day one. Just to see what would happen.

This is first time that they've finally gotten in and done something enough that Sony had to make an announcement. 

One event after what, 4 - 6 years of service? Yeah I'll take that. 

Obviously whatever they were doing before worked just fine. There's no reason for this one isolated event to make anyone furious. It's a digital age, either accept that sometimes shit's gonna get caught, and move on, or don't use the internet.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm actually surprised sony got hacked first. Microsoft has a pretty big stand on modding any kind of thing related to them take the whole borderlands thing for instance. Either way i fucking hate these hackers Anon i dont mind because sometimes they do the right thing , but really its fucking annoying.


----------



## Rook (May 3, 2011)

Same.

I dunno, I'm not so worried about my details, my bank knows and they're sending me a new card, so the details they have are irrelevant. I'm not an idiot, so I always use gibberish passwords, and loads of different ones so they can't get at anything else of mine.

I dunno, I like PSN, and they probably get hacking attempts several times a day, along with everyone else. It just takes someone to find one little hole and that's it, it could have been XBL, PSN, anything and this time PSN got caught out.

Thinking about it, if they have 70 million sets of user details, that's an awful lot to get through. Particularly as they don't have the security codes for the cards lol.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

Revan132 said:


> For all those who stated this security compromise as a 360 > PS3 issue; *you are simply wrong.* You are assuming nothing like this could happen to Xbox Live... who's to say the same people couldn't do it to their network? This has nothing to do with superiority, but rather just who got hacked before who.


Sony ran outdated software and no firewall on its servers- Destructoid


----------



## GazPots (May 6, 2011)

Pwned.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 6, 2011)

Fuck online anyway. Bring back the offline multiplayer days


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Fuck online anyway. Bring back the offline multiplayer days


Everything moving to online is the reason I stopped actually being a gamer. I didn't have internet at the house (well, he had dial up Web TV,  so terrible, whenever it all started happening so I lost all interest because I wouldn't be able to participate. 

Besides, I'd rather be able to have huge LAN parties than play with a bunch of people who act like 14 year olds or /b/tards anyway. That immature annoying bullshit is the main beef I have with the internet.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 6, 2011)

^ Agreed completely. Personally im in it for the single player campaign anyway, but if I DO want multiplayer, I want bots and awesome offline gameplay.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 6, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ Agreed completely. Personally im in it for the single player campaign anyway, but if I DO want multiplayer, I want bots and awesome offline gameplay.



A thousand times this.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 6, 2011)

I've only played online once, ever :/


----------



## Sofos (May 6, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> I've only played online once, ever :/




LOL at "LAWSUIT OFFLINE ANONYMOUS HACKED YOUR SHITTY NETWORK PROBLEM? IDENTITY THEFT."


----------



## heretic (May 8, 2011)

Sony were using Apache servers with out a fire wall, what did they expect?


----------

